# Mandarin Duck



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Would you shoot one if you had the chance? Anybody ever see one during hunting season?


----------



## chickendude1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

I totally would. I'd probably get it mounted too. It would be an awesome conversation piece. Yeah it was probably someone's pet, but once it escapes its an invasive that is taking up wood duck habitat.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, that is a purdy little duck. Never heard of them til now


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So my thought on this is that this is a pretty rare duck and if we were to see one, it would likely come from someone that raised it locally?


----------



## chickendude1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think that's true bax. I think there are a couple small populations in the us California and North Carolina I believe.I've seen a couple on the river walkway by the golf course at the south end of Logan. They were residing in the wood duck boxes.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

They are pretty much the Asian version of our Wood Duck. There are a couple of documented breeding populations in NA, but the prevailing train of thought is that they are derived from aviary escapees, or intentionally released. They aren't real common, but there are a few around, and they live in pretty isolated populations and don't travel too much. 
I've seen a couple, and even shot one back when I was hunting. A friend of mine has shot a couple. The first one that I know of around here, that was taken, they had no idea what they had, and showed it to the CO. He freaked, and wouldn't let them have it until he contacted the local zoo to make sure they weren't missing any.
I believe that any non-native species (might even be captive waterfowl in general) have to be banded and pinioned (flight reduced). But you know there are always a few that slip through the cracks and get away.
Later,
Kev


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I took a few pics of some really nice drakes in September at a tiny pond. There were 2 pair swimming around with the woodies. In the first part of October, I snapped a pic of a recently hatched one. They are ugle when they're young.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

SHOOT IT! No question. I have seen them a few times up here in Cache Valley. I am sure they are aviary escapees, but I would take one without thinking twice. It would go straight to the Taxi.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=201504&hilit=+mandarin
This is a link to the young ugly one I saw swimming around with some woodies.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I would shoot it!!! That duck would need to be taken out of the flyway as it doesn't belong!!!! I agree that the ones that have been seen around here are escapees.....


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree with shooting it, they are cool little birds and I know for a fact they are around the GSL marshes. Hey Tex, I'm pretty sure you will be getting a visit from someone soon. Congratulations to the hunter!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I agree with shooting it, they are cool little birds and I know for a fact they are around the GSL marshes. Hey Tex, I'm pretty sure you will be getting a visit from someone soon. Congratulations to the hunter!


Why would you wanna mount a coot?!?!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheesh. I clicked on this thinking about going to Panda for lunch.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone I know Rob??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

wileywapati said:


> Anyone I know Rob??


No....Not sure who got it. I can't even find ducks with leg bands. :evil: :twisted: 
It has been a good season so far, but I wish they wouldn't have dropped the water level at Farmington Bay. I had a heck of a time out on the Turpin yesterday with the wind, low water level and a mudmotor prop that is about worn out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to the hunter. that a cool looking duck. Yea me to Rob I wish they would have not dropped it. o well.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I ate the one I shot. Too gaudy for me. 

Later,
Kev


----------

